# Grain Mix



## jason t. (Apr 30, 2009)

i've pulled my goats off their grain in a process of elimination to find out what in the past has caused scours. they are doing better, so maybe the grain was the problem. What do you all use?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello Jason.. I use oats, barley, Boss, and a high protein pellet made by ADM... for dairy goats.. 
My mix is 
50 lbs oats
50 lbs barley
20 lbs black oil sunflower seeds
20 lbs of protein pellet
I use to use calf manna for my protein pellet and recently switched to the ADM product, it is much cheaper to buy and higher protein
Ido not add any molasses or sweeteners, not necessary.. the only ones in my herd that get this is my milking does on the stand, dry does get nothing except hay, alfalfa pellets, water and minerals and same with bucks (no alf pellets for my bucks)

Growing kids get a small amount of grain very very little tho... maybe one handful if that
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

mine is basicly the very same as Barb


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Go slow on changes Jason. 
The rumen takes time to change over the compliment of flora available to break things down.
They will manifest other problems if you reduce nutrition by giving them something they cannot process as their only ration. Lee


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

On the milkstand, I use alfalfa pellets to fill the bottom of the pail that is attached to the milkstand, and then I pour 1 lb of oats over that and then a handful of corn chops and a handful of beet pulp. Never any sweetfeed, ever. I feed so simple now because of economics and because I milk so many by hand. If I feed too well, I can't physically milk all that milk out so i don't push them for high volume of milk. Yes, I know it would be better to have less goats and feed them better, I am trying to do that...however, I do not have goats with GI problems ever.


----------



## jason t. (Apr 30, 2009)

you said never sweet feed ever. is that bad? if so is it because of the Molasses? we were told to get molasses when we got our goats but have never given them any, should we?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Molasses is not good for the rumen. It also tends to spoil quickly. The only time I use it here is for a doe who just kidded (mix some with warm water for her to drink) to quickly add energy, but that's it. No sweet feed either.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Raw grains...the only thing is you need to make sure your goats are eating, eating, eating their minerals  I feed all raw grains myself...they eat alfalfa hay. People have come to see my goats, and wrote down everything I do cuz' my goats look so great  BUT it always makes me nervous...they need to have vitamins and minerals that the raw is not giving them. Jason, I have read several of your posts...I know your heart...you want to do it right and do it quick...it takes times, you can't switch quickly, goats hate change including their rumen. I commend you for caring about your goats  I see acre after acre here of scrub goats and I wonder, geez I wonder if the owner know that that one just had a baby!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I use Oats, Rolled Corn, & Provider 38 Dairy Pellet.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

jason t. said:


> you said never sweet feed ever. is that bad? if so is it because of the Molasses? we were told to get molasses when we got our goats but have never given them any, should we?


Like Jana, I only give something with sugar to my does immediately after kidding to give them a boost. I use corn syrup in their warm bucket of water as I usually forget to get molasses. Then they just get one good long drink and that's it. No more sweets til next kidding.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Jason on a side note here how much of the Wheat Berries were you feeding your goats ? no more than 2% of total feed should be wheat as causes digestive problems. So this could have been your problem I feed no wheat.


----------



## jason t. (Apr 30, 2009)

the recipe given to me was 4 parts oats, 1 part corn, 1 part whole wheat berries, 1 part sunflower seeds, 1 part corn. Sounds like i was giving more than 2% wheat. right now im only giving straight oats till we figure this out.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, you were giving 12.5% wheat (1/8).


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Stacey, how did you figure that out - smarty pants  Let me know cuz' I would love to know how I am feeding and at what percentages!


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Sondra and others

What digestive problems come as a result of feeding wheat? In another post I asked the same questions about wheat midds.

Thanks


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I am also using the ADM protein pellet (Dairy Goat Power 36%) and have had good results. The feed mill mixes it up for me though...corn, oats, BOSS, beet pulp, minerals, and molasses.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Linda,
I added up the number of parts, 4+1+1+1+1=8, and since one part was wheat, he was feeding 1/8 wheat, which is 12.5% (1 divided by 8, or if it's easier, half of 1/4, which is 25%, so 12.5%).


----------

